# My new Simplicity 725



## Mike13613

New guy here, I picked it up for $180 with deck and blower. Not sure on year cant find any tags, anyone know what size belts this tractor takes ? also I want to restore it what the closest available color.


----------



## Evanedward

Can't help with your questions but I would like to say that tractor is a great find. I have a 728 from 1970 and yours is even older. These old small Simplicitys are great fun to own. Good luck with the restore and show us the finshed job.


----------



## Mike13613

Evanedward said:


> Can't help with your questions but I would like to say that tractor is a great find. I have a 728 from 1970 and yours is even older. These old small Simplicitys are great fun to own. Good luck with the restore and show us the finshed job.


Thanks,will keep all progress posted.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum! Your tractor looks to be around '65/'67.They're a great tractor,but had a weak spot in the frame,just under the front of the seat.Watch for evidence of stress cracks,and get them repaired quickly,if they start.


----------



## Mike13613

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Your tractor looks to be around '65/'67.They're a great tractor,but had a weak spot in the frame,just under the front of the seat.Watch for evidence of stress cracks,and get them repaired quickly,if they start.


Thanks, I searched simple tractor web site and the 725 was only made 2 years 1962-3. I checked the frame out and it appears to be in great shape, this tractor wasnt hardly used, stored in a barn all of it's life little to no rust at all. cant wait to put it to work.


----------

